# Image problems when cutting vinyl (inkscape/signcut pro)



## teedee (May 24, 2016)

Hi everyone 
I hope someone can help.....
I am having loads of issues getting images to cut correctly.
The process I have used is to convert a png to svg using inkscape and then open in signcut pro.
The issue is that it the seems to cut around the paths at least 2 times and I cannot for the life of me figure out why.

This is my first attempt at cutting and I have spent hours googling and trying to modify the image but no success yet 

The image I am using to practice with is this .svg

http://www.suffolkdesigns.co.uk/images/Jaguar-emblem2.svg

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

teedee said:


> Hi everyone
> I hope someone can help.....
> I am having loads of issues getting images to cut correctly.
> The process I have used is to convert a png to svg using inkscape and then open in signcut pro.
> ...


 Set the line weight to zero. The line will register as a separate path to be cut.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

The reasons you're having trouble with it are: 1. The white areas are fills. Delete those. 2. The black image and the type are all separate shapes. Use the combine tool to make them a single shape. Do these two things and it should cut properly.


----------



## teedee (May 24, 2016)

PatWibble said:


> Set the line weight to zero. The line will register as a separate path to be cut.


Thanks for the reply, I am going to look really stupid now........
Where on earth do I change the line weight? I cannot see it anywhere!

Thanks again

Tony


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You will have to do it in Inkscape, before you export. It is not a program I use, but it will be in a tab somewhere...
If the line weight is already zero, check that there is not a contour of the image, the same size, underneath the image. If there is, delete it.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Because the white areas are fills the cutter is trying to cut both the black and the white shapes, which results in the double cut.


----------



## teedee (May 24, 2016)

Ripcord said:


> The reasons you're having trouble with it are: 1. The white areas are fills. Delete those. 2. The black image and the type are all separate shapes. Use the combine tool to make them a single shape. Do these two things and it should cut properly.


Thanks, I can see the combine feature, but it doesn't seem to make a difference, is there anything that has to be selected specifically to do this?

How do I go about deleting the white fills? I cannot seem to be able to select them at all, just the paths for the black.

Thanks again

Tony


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

If all you are wanting to do is practice cutting, download the file from BoW

Jaguar | Brands of the World™ | Download vector logos and logotypes


----------



## teedee (May 24, 2016)

PatWibble said:


> You will have to do it in Inkscape, before you export. It is not a program I use, but it will be in a tab somewhere...
> If the line weight is already zero, check that there is not a contour of the image, the same size, underneath the image. If there is, delete it.


For the life of me I cannot see a line weight (or similar) option.

I chose to use inkscape as it seems a popular choice for people doing the same thing, if there is a better solution for converting rastor to vector for use in signcut pro I am also open to changing the software I use, subject to it being idiot proof of course!


----------



## teedee (May 24, 2016)

tcrowder said:


> If all you are wanting to do is practice cutting, download the file from BoW
> 
> Jaguar | Brands of the World™ | Download vector logos and logotypes


I also want to learn how to create image for cutting at the same time 

Thanks


----------



## teedee (May 24, 2016)

tcrowder said:


> If all you are wanting to do is practice cutting, download the file from BoW
> 
> Jaguar | Brands of the World™ | Download vector logos and logotypes


I did just try this image, it does still do a lot of cutting that should be unnecessary (double cuts etc)

Just cannot figure out how to simplify the images to prevent this


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

teedee said:


> I also want to learn how to create image for cutting at the same time
> 
> Thanks


Good reply, a lot of folks don't care to take the time to learn.

I am not familiar with inkscape or signcut pro, I use LXI Expert.

When I send files to the cutter, there is a option to pick the colors in the file to cut. Try looking for that option and make sure black is the only color being sent to cut. Otherwise, you will need to open the file in inkscape and delete the white sections. As said before, the background is white when you vectorize your files.


----------



## teedee (May 24, 2016)

tcrowder said:


> Good reply, a lot of folks don't care to take the time to learn.
> 
> I am not familiar with inkscape or signcut pro, I use LXI Expert.
> 
> When I send files to the cutter, there is a option to pick the colors in the file to cut. Try looking for that option and make sure black is the only color being sent to cut. Otherwise, you will need to open the file in inkscape and delete the white sections. As said before, the background is white when you vectorize your files.


I am an active member of quite a few forums on different subjects (some that I actually know something about!) and I would rather spend an hour teaching someone how to do something than 5 mins doing it for them.

The colour option in signcut appeared to do the trick on a cutting preview. Will make the kids dinner and try cutting it out a few times before coming back and letting you know how it worked 

Thanks for all the help, it really is appreciated!

Tony


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

teedee said:


> The colour option in signcut appeared to do the trick
> 
> Thanks for all the help, it really is appreciated!
> 
> Tony


 Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Often an SVG will import as locked and/ or grouped images. Make sure everything is ungrouped and unlocked and then you can delete the fills and combine the objects.


----------

